# Need info on getting the "magic pill".



## vimamsi (Sep 3, 2009)

I´m a portuguese pigeon racer. I am racing for 3 years and i still haven´t got any kind of wins. I have invested some money in a new loft this year and in good "food", but still have the need to give them something to make them have a "boost" on racing days. I have heard that there is a "magic pill" sold in South Africa the makes the diference needed to make a great winner out of my pigeons and me also. Can someone give some help on at least getting the name of it? Best regards , VIMAMSI


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The "magic pill" is good loft husbandtry, good breeding, and keeping your birds healthy and in shape.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Listen-up vimamsi---The "magic pill" only makes the sellers bank account "win".
I think you are listening to the wrong people.
Good birds--good food- good system- you are doing the best you can.
and don't be changing things ever week--stay with your system for a few weeks or season.
How far behind the winner are your birds?
You on the long end or short end?
On the line of flight?-or-off the line of flight?
It may be your system of training your birds.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Post me more info about "magic pill" and I'll find the truth for you. I’m in South Africa so it will be first hand info.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Magic pill?????? Are birds using that now too???


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe it is something produced under Harry Potter influence. 
(I hope it is legal) LOL


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

I know what the magic pill is all about listen carefully, is about selecting breeding, selecting the right food, giving the right amount of food, the right training, treating for illness right away, orientation, the right road training, transporting, a well equipped loft, fresh water at all times, carbohydrates and fats, the right amount of protein, mineral salts, vitamins and vitamins supplements, pigeon pellets, feed mixes for different seasons, bathing and preening frequently, built stamina and quick trapping, a whole lot of patience, spending a whole lot of time with the birds and most important of all a lot of love!!! and im sure there is more i just can't think of it right now


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I've heard of some sort of steriods used on poultry for stamina from my father. I don't know if it's used on racing pigeons.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You may find this article interesting:
http://www.vpu.co.za/articles/alan_wheeldon/wheeldon/drugs/drugs_pigeons_1.htm


----------

